# 7" X 12" Mini Lathe site



## georgeseal (Jan 11, 2008)

just stumbled on this guy's site and may be of interest to some of you

http://www.gadgetbuilder.com/index.html


George from Conyers


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 11, 2008)

Great site George!

If you like lathe mods, I have a catalog of them with associated site links:

http://www.cnccookbook.com/MTLatheMods.htm

Lots of good grist for your mill or, um, lathe (pardon, no pun intended!) there!

Also have a list of favorite individual sites for machinists:

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCResourcesInd.htm

Hope that helps!

Cheers,

BW


----------

